# Wife's new bike



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I just finished building up my wife's new 2012 Specialized Ruby Apex Compact. On an earlier test ride she didn't like the Sram shifting at all. She's petite and the lever movement required too much movement. So when the bike came in I stripped of the Apex stuff and put a new Ultegra compact group on it. The stock DT 2.0 wheels are nice looking but pretty heavy so I have loaned her a set of my wheels until we find her a nicer set of wheels. Stock setup was 19.8 lbs and the new and improved version is 17.0. 

I am still trying to talk her into a another new bike. She really liked the Amira but could not find a 44cm to test ride.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That;'s beautiful - very nicely done. It's interesting to see a frame where the top tube and the seat stays are practically in a straight line! But why are you trying to talk her into another new bike when she already has this one?


----------



## stinhambo (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow that's almost a BMX! I didn't know they made frames that small.

Love the colour scheme


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

nice bike. Great color


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Out of curiosity... How tall (short) is your wife? I'm 6'5'' so that frame looks freaky small to me.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am lucky to have a wife who rides the same size bike as me. Needless to say she has a nice road bike and very nice carbon hardtail mtb. One seatpost is marked for her with her saddle, one for me with my saddle. I do have to ask to ride her bikes though.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

She is a hair under 5'. 

I'd liker her to get the Amira. She test rode a 48cm Amira and really liked it but it was a bit too long in the top tube. Because she couldn't test the Amira I think she kind of settled a little with the Ruby. I am sure she will like it but I know she would love the Amira. With the 44 Ruby, the bars at the lowest position are even with the seat. During her fitting on the Serotta fit cycle she liked the bars a bit lower. She doesn't race but I think she needs the lower bars to get a bit more aero. 

Just after we ordered the Ruby I found a 44 Amira in a color she liked at an out of state shop that was discounted $900 off msrp because it was a test bike. It's available to mail order so that is what I would like her to get. She could keep both until she decided which one she prefers or just keep both. I would never have a problem with her having more bikes. It makes it easier when I want a new one. 

I am just excited that we can share wheels now. Her previous bike used 650 wheels. It's tough to find quality wheels for that bike.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's a very pretty bike.

Should be possible to find a stem with -17 degrees angle (or more). E.g. the 3T Arx Pro comes in a variety of shortnesses and angles.

Also the head set is rather tall. Should be possible to change the upper seal with one that's 15mm or so lower.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

If it rides as nice as it looks, that bike is a keeper.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

If I can find a shorter dust cap for the headset or a completely new shorter headset, I think she will be OK. She might need a shorter stem too so if that's the case we should be able to find one with the correct angle for her. 




kbwh said:


> It's a very pretty bike.
> 
> Should be possible to find a stem with -17 degrees angle (or more). E.g. the 3T Arx Pro comes in a variety of shortnesses and angles.
> 
> Also the head set is rather tall. Should be possible to change the upper seal with one that's 15mm or so lower.


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl (Oct 9, 2011)

What a great Hubby you are  I too LOVE the 2012 Amira, sram red! Also very keen on the Pinarello Paris 2012 Campagnolo, sigh.


----------



## pg12340 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool, and I like the Boyds!


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

i'll take the amira too


----------

